

The Metropolitan Man - Gravityloss
http://rationalfiction.io/story/the-metropolitan-man/chapter-1-literally-incredible

======
inmyunix
404

~~~
Gravityloss
Seems rationalfiction.io is having some trouble. This is the original place of
the story:

[https://www.fanfiction.net/s/10360716/1/The-Metropolitan-
Man](https://www.fanfiction.net/s/10360716/1/The-Metropolitan-Man)

